# A7S + Voigtlander Nokton 35mm 1.2 field test by Daniel Cook



## Neutral (Feb 22, 2015)

Being owner of Canon 1DX and Sony a7s + Sony a7r I found review below interesting for me , maybe it would be interesting for others

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/a7s-voigtlander-nokton-35mm-1-2-field-test-by-daniel-cook
"The legendary high-ISO handling of the A7S is just amazing, whilst I use my Canon 5D Mark III for professional work if I need to shoot in low-light the A7S will do a much better job."


----------

